# StartHaus various 09-10 ski and binding blowout deals



## Philpug (Aug 8, 2010)

Skis:
09 Nordica Ignition 170  $169
10 Dynastar 6th Sense 167,173 $PM
10 Dynastar 6th Sense Spin 179 $379
09 K2 Missdemeanor 164 $279
10 Rozy Broomstick 168 $379
10 Prophet Flite 179 $249
10 Line Afterbang 156, 166 $199
10 Roxy Shazam 160 $319
09 Roxy Shazam 150 $249
10 Volkl LEdge 162 $259
10 K2 EXt 169 $229
10 Volkl Wall 169 $299
10 Line Mothership 185 $PM
10 Fischer Koa 78 150, 159, 167 $199
10 Dynastar Exclusive LEgend 158, 165
10 Watea 114 174, 184 $449 GONE
10 Blizzard EOS w. Slider $349
10 Fischer Watea 84 178 $399
*10 K2 Hardside 174,188 $399
10 Dyn Legend XXL 187, 194 $399
10 Blizzard Titan Argos 173 $399
10 Dyn Legend Pro Rider all sizes $449*




Bindings:
3- Elan FF Pro 11DIN $99
1- Elan FF Pro 17Din $129
2-Look NX12 90mm $89
2 Frischi FR+ M $349
2- Frischi FR+ XL $349
1-Rossi Sctatch 140 100mm $139
4-Rossi PX18 100mm $159
PX14 115mm...$139
PX15 100mm...$139
Rossi Freeski 140 90mm..$129
Ficcher X14 93mm...$119

Free shipping. No other discounts apply. Please PM me to do deal.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 9, 2010)

Philpug said:


> Skis:
> 10 Fischer Koa 78 150, 160, 170 $199
> 10 Watea 114 174, 184 $449
> 10 Fischer Watea 84 178 $399



not to be persnicketty, but your list needs a little editing;
the Koa 78 comes in a 150, 159, and 167
Watea 114 in a 176 and 186
Watea 84 in a 176
carry on....


----------



## Philpug (Aug 10, 2010)

PX12's are sold out. If you find a cheaper deal on anything else, we will beat it (must be also have size in stock too).


----------



## Philpug (Aug 17, 2010)

Updated for a few additions and subtractions.


----------

